# Ton prénom Star Wars



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Avril 2002)

En attendant l'épisode II et le retour de rantanplan (http://www.moiaussijaimerantanplan.com/pourvuquilrevienne.html) [sponstorisé par PEP!!]

Ton prenom Star Wars :
1: Prends les 3 premieres lettres de ton nom de famille
2: Ajoute les deux premieres lettres de ton prenom

Ton nom de famille Star
1: Prends les 2 premieres lettres du nom de jeune fille de ta mere.
2: Ajoute les 3 premieres lettres du nom de ta ville de naissance.

Et voila ! C'est ton nom Star Wars
Maintenant, ecris ton nom Star Wars ci-dessous pour que tout le monde puisse en rire !

Je commence:

Ollje Bomass

et un pote à moi present ici en ce moment:

Poipi Bocha

A vous!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[28 avril 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## maousse (22 Avril 2002)

Moi c'est :

*Mamto Catou*

[21 avril 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2002)

moi ça donne approximativement un truc que l'on pourrait mettre dans la phrase "_j'msuis *Gouré* j'*Miper*_"


----------



## bouilla (22 Avril 2002)

moi ça donne Desje Deche    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pas tres starwars ça    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 avril 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2002)

Ton prenom Star Wars :
1: Prends les 3 premieres lettres de ton nom de
famille
2: Ajoute les deux premieres lettres de ton prenom
*ran*tanplan
*ju*nior
*= ranju*

Ton nom de famille Star
1: Prends les 2 premieres lettres du nom de jeune
fille de ta mere.
2: Ajoute les 3 premieres lettres du nom de ta ville
de naissance.
*be*lle
*fou*rrière
*= befou*


*Ranju Befou*

Rintintin et milou vont encore se foutre de moi...


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2002)

et moi*Gaumi Gelil*


----------



## Crüniac (22 Avril 2002)

*Schje Stcol*

Cà fait Star Wars suèdois je dirais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Crüniac


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Avril 2002)

*Dumbr Scfri*

Mouais... A part que c'est imprononçable... 
Ca y est j'ai trouvé! C'est un nom d'Ewok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## cux221 (22 Avril 2002)

Moi ça donne Culje Motar


----------



## ODYC (22 Avril 2002)

Macja Lareo


----------



## starbus (22 Avril 2002)

*demch clbes*


----------



## simon (22 Avril 2002)

Chez moi cela donne

Gansi Ralau


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Avril 2002)

Moi *Henje Bebeau*, moi content rejoindre vous dans grand empire.


----------



## huexley (22 Avril 2002)

moi ca me fait :

Houya Ratho

après je m'étonne que ca marche pas avec les filles


----------



## bebert (22 Avril 2002)

Moi ça fait

BERJE BRANN

Cool !


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Avril 2002)

moi ça fait *Maije Garpar*

hin hin hin ©


----------



## Number One (23 Avril 2002)

Moi ça donne *Becpa Celau*


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*moi ça fait Maije Garpar

hin hin hin ©









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dis moi Jeanba, tu tricherai pas un peu... Hum?
T'as pas une lettre de trop dans le nom?

Sinon le mien, pas celui de cet imbécile de chien, c'est *Carni Fapar*.
On viendrait pas du même bled JeanBa?














[22 avril 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2002)

Moi c'est : VANJE CEKOR...


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Moi c'est : VANJE CEKOR...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
A coup sur, tu fais parti de la caste des jedis!

Heureux de te retrouver The Big!
J'ai cru un instant que l'infâme pacman de iburger t'avait croqué une aile...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
A coup sur, tu fais parti de la caste des jedis!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Heureux de te retrouver 'tanplan - mais ne dis pas ça car cela me rappelle d'horribles souvenirs : j'ai été castré un jeudi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------
Heureux de te retrouver 'tanplan - mais ne dis pas ça car cela me rappelle d'horribles souvenirs : j'ai été castré un jeudi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés,
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens... Comme gros minet!


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Avril 2002)

ah oui j'm'a gourré !

les lecteurs auront rectifié d'eux-même : il fallait donc lire Maije Gapar


----------



## kisco (23 Avril 2002)

*Lutpa Devev*
mouais... pas top.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Tiens... Comme gros minet!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahhh s'il te plait, rantan!! Gros Minet me dit de te dire que ce coup de jarnac là, il ne l'apprecit peu!! Ca va se payer ca!!






Non mais, Gros Minet n'a jamais été castré d'abord!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Tiens... Comme gros minet!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, gros minet??


non mais!!

[23 avril 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Avril 2002)

De toute façon Grand-Mère croit trop aux contes de fées pour castrer son matou:


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2002)

J'ai confondu avec Tom...
Mais c'est pas grave hein? On s'aime quand même dis?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*J'ai confondu avec Tom...
Mais c'est pas grave hein? On s'aime quand même dis?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah bon, ca va le rassurer... Il était passé ce matin, il repasera sans doute ce soir faire la paix avec toi, je pense qu'il t'aime toujours malgrès la "lettre"...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Moi c'est : VANJE CEKOR...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mon cher Thebig, contrairement à notre chien adoré, je trouve que ton nom sonne plus comme Dark Vador, non??

Bon, les autres, faites nous rire aussi, on veut les noms des 5000 inscrits !!


----------



## Muludovski (24 Avril 2002)

*SADHA LEBAL* pour moi...
Je sais pas si vous voyez ce que ça implique... L'avenir de l'Art du Schloufnatba, dans sa tendance la plus Irugeralle, ainsi que la stabilité des rapports de force entre Umbahis et Nawaplok reposent entierement sur mes epaules...
Arrrrr... Je suis accablé par le poids de la responsabilite...






[29 avril 2002 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## Helmer (24 Avril 2002)

Ben moi STEMA RISTR. Dit monsieur, de quelle planete je suis ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Avril 2002)

VELCA TAPOR

Ca jette !!!
Je crois que je vais changer de pseudo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Microsoft partout, justice nulle part <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Helmer:
*Ben moi STEMA RISTR. Dit monsieur, de quelle planete je suis ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oulala!! d'une qui est très loin, sans doute!!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (25 Avril 2002)

Moi c'est *Congu Stuse* ...

P'tain, ça fait moins classe que Booba Fett ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Rintintin et milou vont encore se foutre de moi...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y a pas qu'eux, rararara   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Min*et *Gr*os
*Gr*and-mère *liv*ing-room 

Donc pour moi ca fait: Mingr Grliv...

Attention à toi, Wan Kenobi, moi aussi j'ai la force!! (des croquettes!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gros Minet:
*

Y a pas qu'eux, rararara    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc pour moi ca fait: Mingr Grliv...

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour le coup, Titi va bien se foutre de toi aussi...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mai 2002)

Et ce que tout le monde attendait: Votre nom star wars à tous les coups!!


----------



## bateman (17 Mai 2002)

mon prénom star wars &gt; 
STAR_WARS_I_est_un_mauvais_film


----------



## Jagger (17 Mai 2002)

il me semble qu'un personne connu de ces frums avais fait un petit pregramme bien simpa qui faisait sur la base cité au debut du post les noms star wars ( alllez paul montre le nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( je suis un monstre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Number One (18 Mai 2002)

Je l'ai plus


----------



## JackSim (18 Mai 2002)

*Jacsi Cosai*






Powered by Number One Software


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Mai 2002)

'

*Porst Getho !*





 On s'amuse vraiment avec rien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*mon prénom star wars &gt;
STAR_WARS_I_est_un_mauvais_film*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout a fait d'accord, j'espère que l'épisode II va remonter le niveau...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

Agufr Cobou... c'est nul ! On dirait que je parle avec de la purée dans la bouche !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

Moi ca donne... Mousi Simon et sans tricher !


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[17 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

Leia, one of the two twins born of Queen Amidala and Anakin Skywalker, was raised in a life of privilege and prosperity, unlike her brother Luke. When she was very young, the Jedi Master Obi-Wan Kenobi took Leia away from her father, who had been overtaken by the dark side of the Force. She was taken to live with Bail Organa. Leia resided at Alderaan with her wealthy and royal adoptive family.

When the galaxy plunged into civil war, Leia's diplomacy and martial skills served the Rebel Alliance. She went on a diplomatic mission to Ralltiir, a world controlled by the Empire, and discovered a soldier with valuable information. This Rebel had the news of the Death Star operation. Upon learning of the massive weapon, Leia dispatched a droid, R2-D2, to find Obi-Wan Kenobi. Shortly after this, she was taken captive by her father, Darth Vader. Leia refused to be swayed by the Dark Lord, and as a result, her home planet of Alderaan was completely annihilated by the Death Star.

Following her rescue from the clutches of Vader, Leia played an important role in Death Star Intelligence. The information that she helped provide led to the destruction of the massive weapon.

In the months that followed the Battle of Hoth, Leia felt torn between her duties to the Rebellion and her newly found love for Han Solo, a smuggler who assisted in the rescue. Han Solo had been imprisoned and taken by the vile Bounty Hunter, Boba Fett. In her devoted search for Solo, Leia found herself drawn into the underworld of the criminal organization Black Sun, a vast criminal syndicate that permeated the entire galaxy. There, she was almost seduced by Prince Xizor, the ruler of the organization. 

The Princess also put her life in danger for Han Solo when she posed as a Bounty Hunter in order to infiltrate Jabba the Hutts Palace. Her efforts were successful when her, Chewbacca, Luke Skywalker, and Lando Calrissian managed to rescue Han Solo from the gangster.

Four years into the New Republic's rule, the normally isolationist government of the Hapes Consortium began making entreaties. The Hapan Prince Isolder proposed marriage to Leia, offering the vast wealth of the Hapes Cluster to the Republic in exchange for her hand. Han Solo, however, strongly disagreed in the arrangement.. In a characteristically brash and reckless move, Han kidnapped Leia and stole away to the remote system of Dathomir, a world he won in an incredible game of sabacc. Despite this, Leia still chose the smuggler over the prince, and Han and Leia were married shortly thereafter. 

Now known as Leia Organa Solo and the New Republic Minister of State, she gave birth to twins, Jacen and Jaina. A year and a half later, she had a third child, Anakin. 

 Bof! C'est pas mal, mais je préfère simplement  Manon.
Alors pour être une princesse qui fini comme un jouet en plastoc  ou un nom donné à une chatte d'appartement :
NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

_Et ton nom de couette Manon?_
...
Pardon...


----------



## Number One (18 Mai 2002)

Bon, pour les plus fainéants d'entre-nous, j'ai fait un petit soft pour calculer votre nom StarWars automatiquement (c'est mon premier soft Cocoa alors soyez indulgents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). C'est par ici:
http://www.gollum.info/stuff/SWName.sit


----------



## Philippe64 (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
* Bof! C'est pas mal, mais je préfère simplement  Manon.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais avec tout ça on ne connait toujours pas ton nom Starwars   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon moi ça donne ça :

Blaph Anmon (anmon...quiditmon)


----------



## maousse (18 Mai 2002)

La faute d'orthographe dans un post est tout à fait compréhensible mais dans un soft, alors là non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










recommençons...


----------



## Number One (18 Mai 2002)

Je vous rappelle que ce soft n'était pas destiné à être publié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais sous la pression dont je suis sujet, j'ai été quelque peu obligé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2002)

*Tiefr Cogen* 

bof! pas terroche     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[18 mai 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## deadlocker (19 Mai 2002)

Fumgu Hoven

Mais bon, c'est plutot Fu Solo qu'il me faudrait... snifff


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

Bravo Number One . L'inutilité à ce point c'est de l'art.
Je t'encourage à continuer dans cette voie.
 devant l'hyperutilitarisme ambient que des gens se cassent la tête à la conquête de l'hyperinutile est une promesse pour l'avenir.

 Aux ouvre-boites nouveaux :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Et ce que tout le monde attendait: Votre nom star wars à tous les coups!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et la version 0.2 est sortie, avec le film "pour adultes" que vous aimerez... Pour moi ça a donné _mauresques bites_!! hihihi


----------



## Nephou (22 Mai 2002)

Moi c'est Laube Pasai Of The Planet Humdeau


----------



## bebert (16 Janvier 2003)

Je remonte ce thread et demande aux petits nouveaux de participer à ce jeu : TON NOM STAR WARS.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> *Ton prenom Star Wars :
1: Prends les 3 premieres lettres de ton nom de famille
2: Ajoute les deux premieres lettres de ton prenom

Ton nom de famille Star
1: Prends les 2 premieres lettres du nom de jeune fille de ta mere.
2: Ajoute les 3 premieres lettres du nom de ta ville de naissance.

Et voila ! C'est ton nom Star Wars
Maintenant, ecris ton nom Star Wars ci-dessous pour que tout le monde puisse en rire !* 

[/QUOTE]

À vous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2003)

*ROBFA HEPAR*


----------



## barbarella (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * ROBFA HEPAR




* 

[/QUOTE]

juste un problème d'identité


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> * En attendant l'épisode II et le retour de rantanplan (http://www.moiaussijaimerantanplan.com/pourvuquilrevienne.html) [sponstorisé par PEP!!]&lt;P&gt;Ton prenom Star Wars :&lt;BR&gt;1: Prends les 3 premieres lettres de ton nom de famille&lt;BR&gt;2: Ajoute les deux premieres lettres de ton prenom&lt;P&gt;Ton nom de famille Star&lt;BR&gt;1: Prends les 2 premieres lettres du nom de jeune fille de ta mere.&lt;BR&gt;2: Ajoute les 3 premieres lettres du nom de ta ville de naissance.&lt;P&gt;Et voila ! C'est ton nom Star Wars&lt;BR&gt;Maintenant, ecris ton nom Star Wars ci-dessous pour que tout le monde puisse en rire !* 

[/QUOTE]

*HOLAL NAPAR*
au fait, l'épisode II est sorti depuis un bail


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Barbarella:</font><hr /> * ROBFA HEPAR



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je croyais que c'était Hepatoum


----------



## barbarella (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je croyais que c'était Hepatoum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non je fais partie du clan des *..PAR* et attention c'est pas des mauviettes


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ben non je fais partie du clan des ..PAR et attention c'est pas des mauviettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
tiens on se retrouve barbapapa, je commencais à desespérer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






du même "clan" de "pas mauviettes" serions nous ??


----------



## barbarella (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
tiens on se retrouve barbapapa, je commencais à desespérer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






du même "clan" de "pas mauviettes" serions nous ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]


Juste un peu d'histoire :

Le clan des *..PAR* se compose de plusieurs branches dont les  :

NAPAR, RIPAR, TAPAR, BAPAR etc.

La ligne principale les *HEPAR* fondatrice du clan, est la seule, la vraie, l'unique, la souveraine, et ceci depuis la nuit des temps. Elle demande donc en qualité de fondateur toute la reconnaissance et estime qui lui sont dues.


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Juste un peu d'histoire :

Le clan des ..PAR se compose de plusieurs branches dont les  :

NAPAR, RIPAR, TAPAR, BAPAR etc.

La ligne principale les HEPAR fondatrice du clan, est la seule, la vraie, l'unique, la souveraine, et ceci depuis la nuit des temps. Elle demande donc en qualité de fondateur toute la reconnaissance et estime qui lui sont dues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
moi je croyais _bêtement_ qu'ils avaient fondé... une marque de *bouteilles de flotte* _(même pas impériale, mais avec du Mg dedans !!)





















_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Janvier 2003)

Mon prénom Star Wars 
Clero Raymon


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Helmer:</font><hr /> * Ben moi STEMA RISTR. Dit monsieur, de quelle planete je suis ?   [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif" border="0[/image] * 

[/QUOTE]
T'as déjà regardé ton avatar en ecoutant "Sex-Bom" de Tom Jones, c'est délire comme truc!!!

Pour ma part ça fait Remfa Depar


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je remonte ce thread et demande aux petits nouveaux de participer à ce jeu : TON NOM STAR WARS.



À vous !







* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca c'est de la remontée de post


----------



## bebert (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Mon prénom Star Wars 
Clero Raymon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça aurait pu être pire : Clermond Fernand


----------



## barbarella (17 Janvier 2003)

Maintenant il faut trouver, les noms de famille, les prénoms, les noms de jeune-fille des mamans, les villes de naissance des participants.

Le gagnant recevra un superbe auto-collant (édition illimitée) de V2R2


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Ça aurait pu être pire : Clermond Fernand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'EST LE CAS : enfin çà l'a souvent été quand j'étais au collège....snif, snif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais un jour je me vengerais avec un pote à moi qui s'appelait (enfin il s'appelle toujours je crois) Bordeaux. Si, si je vous jure.

Encore merci papa


----------



## Yip (17 Janvier 2003)

Moi ça fait Pieyv Decha. Mbof, pas facile à prononcer.

Par contre, pour ma femme, j'aime bien, ça donne Ponpa Occan, ça sonne vraiment comme un nom du film.

J'ai fait ça avec Jedi Maker , gratuiciel qui permet également de se faire un nom Sith, chez nous ça fait respectivement Darth Yvede  Chapyv et Darth Patocc Canppa (la règle est simple : Darth, suivi des 3 premières lettres du prénom avec les 2 premières du nom maternel puis les 3 premières du lieu de naissance et les 2 premières du prénom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Et l'épisode II est quand même meilleur que le premier. 

La force soit avec le SMG


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Maintenant il faut trouver, les noms de famille, les prénoms, les noms de jeune-fille des mamans, les villes de naissance des participants.

Le gagnant recevra un superbe auto-collant (édition illimitée) de V2R2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On peut pas trouver des noms d'oiseaux, plutôt ??
Je sais pas, ça me paraît plus facile.


----------



## bebert (17 Janvier 2003)

Mon nom Sith ça donne : DARTH JEABE ANNJE  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imprononçable !


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

Moi, depuis hier, c'est :

Baille oné


----------



## Onra (18 Janvier 2003)

Ponar Huang !!!

... et je suis à la frontière du côté obscur : j'ai encore deux pcs chez moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Moi, depuis hier, c'est :

Baille oné  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bailloné ? Poukoi donc ?
ou Baille au nez
Moi tu sais il n' y a que baille qui m'aille


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Ponar Huang !!!

... et je suis à la frontière du côté obscur : j'ai encore deux pcs chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as mis un S à pc pour nous impressionner ?


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Ponar Huang !!!

... et je suis à la frontière du côté obscur : j'ai encore deux pcs chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour Ponar, moi c'est Pergi Ermul !


----------



## bebert (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

T'as mis un S à pc pour nous impressionner ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

À quoi tu penses ? Tu crois qu'il deux *P*aires de *C*s


----------



## Yip (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

À quoi tu penses ? Tu crois qu'il deux Paires de Cs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


bebert !!!     il y a des dames ici !!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ta bouche laver avec du savon aller tu dois


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

À quoi tu penses ? Tu crois qu'il deux Paires de Cs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Une, fera bien l'affaire


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


bebert !!!     il y a des dames ici !!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ta bouche laver avec du savon aller tu dois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

eh oui, eh oui, les dames c'est moa


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2003)

Vraiment pas de quoi se vanter...


----------



## ApplePie (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Une, fera bien l'affaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
dévergond*ée* les dames !!


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> eh oui, eh oui, les dames c'est moa


te laisse pas faire ... !


----------



## barbarella (26 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> te laisse pas faire ... !



Héhéhé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2003)

moi c  *egofa beaix*


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

Ton prénom Starwars
Prends les 3 premieres lettres de ton nom de famille
2: Ajoute les deux premieres lettres de ton prenom

Ton nom de famille Star
1: Prends les 2 premieres lettres du nom de jeune fille de ta mere.
2: Ajoute les 3 premieres lettres du nom de ta ville de naissance.

moi ça donne : 
*ROUPA BOVAL*


----------



## Nexka (26 Août 2003)

Ambma Jabay


----------



## prerima (26 Août 2003)

Prema Carou


----------



## dude (26 Août 2003)

harsc vahil, argh, mais comment tu prononces ça?!


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> harsc vahil, argh, mais comment tu prononces ça?!



... comme ça s'écrit


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

Moi, ça donne :

Méhla Lhuytoute


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ça donne :
> 
> Méhla Lhuytoute



j'me disais aussi


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (26 Août 2003)

Moi, ça donne *Matda Vetour*. C'est tout pourri.


----------

